# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Que pensez-vous des nouvelles fonctions de la mise  jour SP2 d'Office 2007

## Invit

Bonjour

Le pack SP2 d'Office 2007 vient de sortir, vous pouvez le rcuprer sur Windows Update.

Parmi les nouveauts :

Ouverture et enregistrement des fichiers au format OpenOffice.org de Writer (Texte), Calc (Classeur) et Impress (Prsentation) (test)

Export des Etats Access sous Excel avec en cas de regroupement cration d'un plan. (test en partie)

Ouverture plus rapide d'OutLook 2007 (test).

L'export au format PDF est dsormais inclus dans le pack SP2 sans avoir  tlcharger le complment.

Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles fonctionnalits, et notamment de l'ouverture vers les fichiers OpenOffice.org*

En complment d'informations un lien (en anglais) des nouveauts : ici.  :;):

----------


## Yogui

:8O:   :8O:   :8O: 

Microsoft a finalement intgr l'export vers d'autres formats propritaires ou libres en natif dans l'une de ses applications ?

Un seul mot :  ::bravo::

----------


## Invit

> Microsoft a finalement intgr l'export vers d'autres formats propritaires ou libres en natif dans l'une de ses applications ?


Oui, quand on veut enregistrer que ce soit sur Word, Excel ou PowerPoint on a un choix en plus, j'ai fait quelques tests d'enregistrement sur Word et Excel (avec les formats ODF), et l'ouverture sur OpenOffice, et c'est top  ::king:: 

Bien sr il risque d'y avoir quelques petits problmes de compatibilit comme les macros et autres, mais OpenOffice ne retranscrit pas  100 % ce qui sort du pack MS Office, il y a de tant en tant quelques modifications  faire.

Il est not que cela devrait tre retranscrit sur l'Office 2010 qui au dernire nouvelle devrait comporter une version en ligne (comme Google Document) gratuite.

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

cette mise--jour est vraiment une belle chose.
quelqu'un a-t-il des infos sur les updates/fix des produits visio et project 2007 ?

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

J'espre que ADOBE ne va pas porter pleinte anti-concurrenciel pour l'incorporation de la gnration PDF...

----------


## Invit

> J'espre que ADOBE ne va pas porter pleinte anti-concurrenciel pour l'incorporation de la gnration PDF...


La gnration des PDF existait dj, il fallait juste installer un add-in sur le site de Microsoft et gratuitement.

Cette mise  jour l'inclus directement sans aller chercher ce complment.

----------


## Invit

> quelqu'un a-t-il des infos sur les updates/fix des produits visio et project 2007 ?


Dans le premier message, tu as un lien vers le blog (en Anglais) de l'quipe Office US, il y a deux chapitres sur le sujet.

----------


## KristoV

La seule rponse qui me vient  l'esprit, l, c'est : "Il tait temps"  ::lol::

----------


## Bidouille

Ne vous rjouissez pas trop vite. Le support est assur pour l'ODF 1.1 uniquement. Or, OpenOffice.org 3.x utilise le format 1.2.

----------


## Invit

Salut

En effet, cependant, les quelques fichiers simple que j'ai test ce matin ne m'ont pas pos de problmes particuliers, on risque donc d'avoir quelques problmes d'incompatibilit.

Mais OpenOffice n'est pas parfait en terme de compatibili, car les 100 % ne sont pas assurs, de plus il me semble qu'OpenOffice ne peut enregistrer au format 2007, il peut juste ouvrir.

Philippe

----------


## Bidouille

Voici un document type que tu peux tester pour voir la justesse de la conversion : http://katana.oooninja.com/f/ref/ODF...rence_v1_1.odt




> Mais OpenOffice n'est pas parfait en terme de compatibilit


Les dveloppeurs tentent d'assurer un filtre pour un format de fichier dont les spcifications sont publies partiellement.

----------


## Invit

Re

Je l'ai ouvert avec Word 2007, je te le mets ici, car de Word 2007 j'ai fait un PDF avec l'outil livr avec.

Il y a des petites diffrences, mais cela va dans les deux sens, et en rsumant c'est un bon dbut que MS Office 2007 se tourne vers d'autres formats  :;):

----------


## MatthieuQ

Point dominant en ce qui me concerne : la vitesse d'Outlook pour dmarrer...
 ::roll::

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Point dominant en ce qui me concerne : la vitesse d'Outlook pour dmarrer...


+1... :cool:

Je n'ai pas encore test les comptatibilits. J'avais charg l'Addin pour PDF. Je suppose que mis  part le fait qu'il est intgr, il n'y a pas grand-chose de chang...

Pour Oo, je testerai, mais j'ai peu d'utilisateurs sur Oo...

----------


## ixterm

Pour la compatibilit avec le format ODF d'OOffice, peut on parler d'une grande rvoution?

le fait est que , dans le grand public ou professionnel, on est contraint d'utiliser les formats Msoffice (doc, xls, ppt....etc), donc trs rarement on utilisera les formats libres

Qui a deja envoy son CV aux ressources humaines au format ODF ?

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Qui a deja envoy son CV aux ressources humaines au format ODF ?


Toi tu le sais, mais pas tout le monde  :;): 

Je suis formateur, et entre autre sur Word, certains de mes candidats utilisent OpenOffice  titre perso, et lorsque je leur parle des formats, beaucoup m'apprennent que pour changer de TAF ils ont envoy des fichiers au format OpenOffice, et s'tonnent de ne pas avoir eut de rponse  ::aie::

----------


## ixterm

eh oui, en effet !!!!   ::D:  ::D: 

Le souci est de savoir si sur l'ordi de la DRH il y a OOffice (ou Staroffice) install

Normalement une boite d'informatique se devrait de pouvoir lire tous les formats (sauf si s'en est une qui est trop prononc Windaube et compltement accros aux closed-source)

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

HS par rapport  la discussion, mais il me semble qu'il est plus professionnel d'envoyer un pdf qu'un autre format Office ou Oo ou autre, pour ce qui est des CV classiques... sauf ventuellement originalit type vido ou animation flash ou autre, spcifique  la boite dans laquelle on postule (boite de pub, Dveloppement jeux ou autres)

----------


## ixterm

exactement, le pdf est plus professionnel et universel

en ce sens, l'integration d'un exportateur pdf dans Msoffice est interessant

----------


## Invit

Salut

En effet, il va de soit que l'ouverture vers d'autres formats est un plus pour Office 2007, que ce soit vers les fichiers ODF (mme si on est en version 1.1  :;): ) et vers les PDF (qui xistait dj mais avec un complment) est un plus.

Pour finir sur l'histoire des formats de CV (car ce n'est pas l'objet du sujet), beaucoup de recruteurs demandent un CV sous Format Word (quand l'annonce prcise qu'il faut savoir utiliser Word), et ils affichent les caractres typographiques pour voir si la personne sait utiliser Word.

Voil, merci maintenant de continuer sur le sujet en cours, les plus  :;):

----------


## Deetov

J'ai dj fait la mise  jour et a marche ;-)

----------


## Invit

Des infos compltes en Franais  ::france:: 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/953195

----------


## Sepia

Salut,




> exactement, le pdf est plus professionnel et universel


Oui, et a vite les problmes de plusieurs pages et de marges avec M$ et/ou avec OO. En plus, a vite que quelqu'un tape malencontreusement sur son clavier avec un fichier Word ouvert et modifie (avec l'option par dfaut de sauvegarde automatique), tu peux te retrouver avec ton CV qui commence par de lignes parasites ==> un effet pas top.

   Donc CV en PDF uniquement

@+

----------


## MatthieuQ

De nombreux sites de recherche d'emploi privilgient le format Word  cause de leur "arrire-boutique" (back-office). 
Si vous avez des doutes concernant votre CV numrique, vous pouvez le tester ici : http://www.jobetic.net/Testez-votre-CV_a1077.html

Pour info, au dbut de ma rcente recherche d'emploi, j'envoyais systmatiquement les deux formats (Word + PDF). Je me suis ensuite limit au format Word  la demande des cabinets de recrutement et des services en ligne.

D'ailleurs, sur le mme site que prcdemment, on recommande le format Word (CV : optez pour le format Word en pice jointe ).  vous de voir...

----------


## Bidouille

> Je l'ai ouvert avec Word 2007, je te le mets ici, car de Word 2007 j'ai fait un PDF avec l'outil livr avec.


Merci

Le document que tu as joins fait 941 ko. Le mme export depuis OOo pse 419 ko.


Serait-il possible d'avoir un document .docx type de manire  pouvoir comparer l'export PDF ?

----------


## Invit

Suffit de demander  :;):

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

L'apport essentiel de la Sp2 est le fait de pouvoir exporter en Pdf sans avoir un module supplmentaire  installer. Le format Pdf s'tant impos comme un langage "universel" , cela devenait quand mme la moindre des choses, OpenOffice le faisant depuis plusieurs annes.

C'est une des raisons qui fait que je ne me sers dans Office que d'Access (car Base est loin d'tre au mme niveau), mais que pour toutes les autre applications j'utilise Open Office depuis ses dbuts.

Le fait de convertir Les fichiers Word ou Excel dans les formats OpenOffice 1...s'apparente un peu pour moi  de la fumisterie et de l'effet d'annonce, car l'intrt d'Open est d'tre toujours  jour (puisque gratuit) et je ne connais pas d'utilisateurs ayant encore une version 1... sur son Pc.
D'autre part, comme on peut aussi bien lire le fichier Office sous Open, je ne vois pas bien l'intrt.

Il ne faut pas oublier que Ms et la version 2007, ont t prvu pour contrer la compatiblit d'Open avec leurs formats propritaires. Ils ont d'ailleurs assez russi puisqu'il a fallu attendre l'arrive de la version 3.0 d'Open pour pouvoir lire les fichiers 2007 et que l'on ne peut toujours pas enregistrer sous ces mmes formats.

La chose positive, que je retiens malgr tout est le fait que les nouveauts Sp2 d'Access ont t immdiatement intgres dans le Runtime.

----------


## ctxnop

Moi je dis, c'est bien, il tait temps, mais ils nous ont fait le mme problme qu'avec IE : la compatibilit n'est qu'apparente, on ne peut dcemment pas pas appeller ca une compatibilit ou un support... Pour l'ODF je parle. Pour le PDF, je ne sais pas, je ne m'tais jamais pos la question, je ne fait pas de PDF avec Office.

source (parmis tant d'autre) : http://www.robweir.com/blog/2009/05/...readsheet.html

----------


## Invit

Et alors,  l'inverse OpenOffice (malgr ce qui est annonc) n'est pas compatible  100 % avec MS Office.

----------


## ctxnop

> Et alors,  l'inverse OpenOffice (malgr ce qui est annonc) n'est pas compatible  100 % avec MS Office.


Sauf que la on parle pas d'une compatibilit  100%, mais d'une compatibilit  0%.
Office n'ouvre AUCUN fichier ODF a part les siens. Et ceux qu'il exporte ne sont lisibles par AUCUN autre produit. On est loins de "quelques petites incompatibilits". (Je prcise, le 0% c'est pour le tableur).

EDIT :
D'ailleur, la compatibilit annonce est sur le format de fichier, non sur les fonctionnalit externes  ce que dcrit l'ODF. Notemment les macro comme cite plus haut, ca ne fait pas parti de l'ODF et ne peux donc pas tre compatible. Aprs ya des discussions sur des applications des styles o personne n'est vraiment d'accord. Par exemple, une liste a puce dont chaque lment de la liste est dfinit  une couleurs diffrente, la puce doit-elle tre aussi colore ou non ? Sortie de ce genre de chose, les incompatibilits qu'on retrouves sont les mmes qu'on a entre les diffrents navigateurs internet a peu de choses prs.

EDIT2:
Je tiens aussi a prciser un truc, je ne suis pas en train de dire "bouhh MS c'est nul, leurs support est en mousse, ...."
C'est trs bien qu'ils aient intgr le support de l'ODF, il tait vraiment temps. Surtout quand on a suivit un peu l'actualit sur leurs OpenXML... Mais on ne peux pas considrer ce support comme tel, c'est au mieu une beta, un premier jet, ... Les incompatibilits ne sont pas seulement du type "mon image est plus a gauche que dans l'originale", il y a des problmes qui rendent les document illisibles par d'autre, voire qui les font crasher. Et inversement, il est incapable de lire ce que d'autres font. Si on regarde le tableau du lien que j'ai donn, on voit bien que c'est pas tout rose pour les autres non plus, mais on est loin du cas Microsoft.

----------


## Invit

Re




> Office n'ouvre AUCUN fichier ODF a part les siens. Et ceux qu'il exporte ne sont lisibles par AUCUN autre produit. On est loins de "quelques petites incompatibilits". (Je prcise, le 0% c'est pour le tableur).


Un fichier fait sous Calc avec quelques formules de bases et enregistr au format .ods s'ouvre sous Excel 2007, et un fichier Excel 2007 enregistr sous format .ods s'ouvre sous OpenOffice, donc je ne comprends pas ton discours.

Souvent le discours va que dans un seul sens, Office n'ouvre pas les fichiers Ooo, hors il y a deux sens  voir  :;):

----------


## ctxnop

> Re
> 
> 
> 
> Un fichier fait sous Calc avec quelques formules de bases et enregistr au format .ods s'ouvre sous Excel 2007, et un fichier Excel 2007 enregistr sous format .ods s'ouvre sous OpenOffice, donc je ne comprends pas ton discours.
> 
> Souvent le discours va que dans un seul sens, Office n'ouvre pas les fichiers Ooo, hors il y a deux sens  voir


Regarde le liens que j'ai donn... On parle bien des 2 sens. Et l'exemple donn par l'auteur est loin d'etre complexe.

----------


## Invit

> Regarde le liens que j'ai donn... On parle bien des 2 sens. Et l'exemple donn par l'auteur est loin d'etre complexe.


Le lien est en Anglais, donc je n'ai pas tout lu  :;): , je pense qu'il est inutile de polmiquer sur le problme de compatiblit, car on pourrait lancer un long dbat sur le problme.

Le but de cette discussion, c'est donner son avis sur l'volution, on a un pas en avant, mme s'il n'est pas parfait (dans les deux sens  :;): )

Je suis formateur en outils bureautique, je vois donc les deux, et je peux dire qu'il y a du plus et du moins dans chaque  ::mouarf::

----------


## ctxnop

C'est exactement ce que je dis : c'est trs bien qu'ils aient intgrer l'ODF.
Je suis parfaitement d'accord sur le fait que les problmes d'incompatibilits ne sont pas tous sur Office.
Concernant le PDF je ne me prononcerai pas, mais concernant l'ODF, je ne suis pas d'accord pour dire que c'est une nouvelle fonctionnalit majeure du SP2 dans la mesure o, pour le moment au moins, tous les retours que j'en ai eu sont extrments ngatifs. On peux parler d'un support "beta" mais pas plus.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Salut...

Je m'immisce un peu dans le dbat. Ces problmes de compatibilit me font un peu sourire.

Je connais quelques logiciels de compta. Aucun ne permet  d'autres de lire parfaitement ses donnes, trs loin de l. C'est toujours une misre de faire migrer les donnes de l'un vers l'autre.

Les SGBD sont rarement compatibles entre eux, sauf drivers ODBC. Essayez d'exporter une procdure stocke du SQL Server vers de l'Oracle, je pense que vous en reviendrez vite.

Au del de l'effet d'annonce de Office et de Ooo pour tre compatibles l'un avec l'autre, il y a le choix de l'utilisateur de travailler avec l'un plutt qu'avec l'autre, et je pense personnellement que la compatibilit (uni ou bilatrale)  100% est une douce utopie. En ce qui me concerne, le fait que le SP2 de Office amliore ou pas la compatibilit avec Ooo est insignifiant, et je trouve bien plus fondamental de pouvoir enregistrer en pdf que en Ooo

----------


## slssee

Dans Outlook 2007, avant ce SP, il fallait tout imprimer d'un message ou rien. Impossible de choisir les pages. S'il est vrai que le mieux est encore de ne rien imprimer il arrive tout de mme des cas o imprimer est ncessaire.

C'tait un massacre de papier car dans la plupart des cas, la page 1 contient toutes les infos voulues.

----------


## Tofalu

> J'espre que ADOBE ne va pas porter pleinte anti-concurrenciel pour l'incorporation de la gnration PDF...


Tout  fait ...

Car si  l'poque de la sortie d'office 2007, l'export PDF a t greff sur un addon c'est  cause d'adobe. D'ailleurs dans les versions Beta d'Office 2007, l'export PDF tait inclus.

----------


## raphchar

La compabilit avec OpenOffice est peut-tre une bonne chose, mais elle ne peut tre parfaite, sinon personne n'utiliserai Microsoft Office (vu que ce dernier logiciel est payant). Donc ce ne peut pas tre une rvolution. Mais je suis d'accord que cette une bonne chose (et surprenante) que Microsoft incorpore cette compabilit. A mon avis, une fois un fichier fini (puisque le format pdf ne permet pas de modifier un document), le format PDF est le mieu.

raphchar

----------

